# Why won't ipad send emails...?????



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

In our classroom we have an ipad 2 which has generally worked great. Now it won't send emails. Kids create docs in Pages, then go to send them to me, they seem to go through, but they don't; they never show up in my email. Checked settings, it sees the network. We tried a dozen times today. I took the ipad home, tried it on my network, no luck. Does anyone have a clue to this very frustrating problem?


----------



## mavengroup (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi bj nick,

LIttle more information please...

1. Can you send an email from the mail application with the same account?

2. Who is the mail provider? GMAIL, YAHOO, etc.

3. Any error message?

Also... try a full power off and on with the device. I have had this work before... simple to do and worth a shot.

Let me know the answer to the questions and I will see if I can help more. If you get it sorted out, let us know how!


----------

